# έρπομαι;



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

Χθες μια ρεπόρτερ του ANT1, μιλώντας για τη 18χρονη Πακιστανή που ανασύρθηκε ζωντανή από τα ερείπια 17 μέρες μετά, είπε:
"Κάποια στιγμή, άρχισε να έρπεται ανάμεσα στα χαλάσματα..."

Τι λέει το Γκουγκλ; *27.900 ευρήματα* για "έρπομαι, έρπεται, έρπονται". (Συγγνώμη, δεν βάζω λινκ της αναζήτησης, επειδή ήδη μου έφαγε όλο το ποστ και τώρα το ξαναγράφω.) Μερικά μάλιστα έχουν πολλή πλάκα:

Τα όμοια δεν έρπονται. Αντιθέτως με τα όμοια, έρπονται τα αντίθετα και μάλιστα πολύ δυνατά.
Μηνάς Κότσογλου: Τα καλύτερα έρπονται.

Βρε, λες να κάνω λάθος; Υπάρχει τύπος *έρπομαι και δεν μου το είπε κανένας; Δεν το είπε κανένας ούτε στο spellchecker του Word, που μου το κοκκινίζει; Δεν το είπε κανένας στο Λεξισκόπιο, που όταν το ρωτάω *έρπομαι, μου απαντάει:

Η λέξη *έρπομαι δε βρέθηκε. Πιθανές εναλλακτικές:
έρπομε, αρπαμοί, αρπαμού, έπομαι, ερημία, ερημιά, έρημοι, έρημου, ερήμου, ηρεμεί, ηρεμία, ήρεμοι, ήρεμου, ώριμοι, ώριμου

Το Lexigram μού λέει επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει *έρπομαι και με ρωτάει μήπως εννοώ:
τέρπομαι, έρχομαι, εργάζομαι, ντρέπομαι και καμιά εικοσαριά άλλες παρεμφερείς λέξεις.

Τέλος πάντων, αν όντως υπάρχει "έρπομαι", θέλω να μου το πείτε. Να το πείτε και στα λεξικά για να το συμπεριλάβουν και να μη στραβώνουν τον κοσμάκη. 

Αν δεν υπάρχει, ας μπει κάποιος να διορθώσει εκείνο το έρμο Wictionary, όπου κάποιος όχι μόνο ισχυρίζεται ότι υπάρχει τύπος *έρπομαι, αλλά το κλίνει κιόλας ως εξής:

Inflection
Present: ἕρπω, ἕρπομαι
Imperfect: εἷρπον, εἱρπόμην
Imperfect: ἧρπον, ἡρπόμην
Future: ἕρψω (Doric only)
Aorist: ἧρπσα, ἡρψάμην


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Τα όμοια δεν έρπονται. Αντιθέτως με τα όμοια, έρπονται τα αντίθετα και μάλιστα πολύ δυνατά.
> Μηνάς Κότσογλου: Τα καλύτερα έρπονται.


:lol::lol::lol:



Alexandra said:


> Βρε, λες να κάνω λάθος; Υπάρχει τύπος *έρπομαι;


Όχι *ακόμα*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Αφού διαπίστωσα ότι και στο LSJ δεν αναφέρεται τύπος *έρπομαι, σκέφτηκα να ψάξω λίγο στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, όπου με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, βρήκα τρία (όλα κι όλα) πραγματικά ευρήματα από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα (τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψευδοευρήματα, όπως π.χ. ένα από τα _Άτακτα_ του Κοραή, και προέρχονται από παρανάγνωση του _τέρπομαι_). Ένα γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό του 1837, μια γραμματική (του Λιβαδά) του 1848, μια ποιητική συλλογή του 1849.

Αμελητέος αριθμός, που θα έλεγε και μια ψυχή. Πόθεν λοιπόν όλα τα *έρπεται που βρήκε η Αλεξάνδρα;

Ίσως, *ίσως* η απάντηση βρίσκεται στο τέταρτο πραγματικό εύρημα (που όμως δεν ανοίγει για να το εξετάσω κανονικά, για να διαπιστώσω αν δεν υπάρχει κι εδώ σφάλμα ανάγνωσης, δεν πρόκειται κι εδώ για γνήσιο τέρπομαι (όπως φαίνεται, μάλλον) ή έχει επέλθει η παραφθορά του). Είναι από τον ένατο τόμο των _Κρητικών χρονικών_ (1955) του Ανδρ. Καλοκαιρινού και εκεί πρέπει να υπάρχει η εξής ερμηνεία σε κάποιο, άγνωστο όμως, λήμμα μάλλον στο λήμμα «ορέγομαι»:

... Ορέγομαι και ρέγομαι = ευχαριστούμαι, «έρπομαι». Κυριολεχτείται στη φυσική τέρψη. Αλλά και γενικά, μου αρέσει κάτι.

Αν χρησιμοποιείται λοιπόν ο τύπος κάπου, έστω και διαλεκτικά, δεν είναι περίεργο να επεκταθεί η χρήση του έρπω από κάποιους σε αναλογία με το σέρνω/σέρνομαι.


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2013)

Ό,τι είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...δεν είναι περίεργο να επεκταθεί η χρήση του έρπω από κάποιους σε αναλογία με το σέρνω/σέρνομαι.


Ναι, αλλά το "σέρνω" και το "σέρνομαι" είναι δύο διαφορετικές φωνές: Σέρνω κάποιον άλλον, σέρνομαι ο ίδιος. Το "έρπω" και το "έρπομαι" σε τι διαφέρουν; "Έρπω" κάποιον άλλον και "έρπομαι" ο ίδιος;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Δόκτορα, δεν αναζήτησες στα γκουγκλοβιβλία και τύπους του μεσοπαθητικού, αλλά αμελητέα είναι τα ευρήματα και με αυτούς ακόμα.

Υπάρχει 100% η επίδραση του _σέρνομαι_. Κατά τ' άλλα, ελπίζω ότι η ατάκα του γνωστού ανέκδοτου θα μείνει «γλείφοντας, έρποντας και με τα κέρατά μου». Μη δούμε και κανένα *_ερπόμενος_ εκεί!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο. Πες ότι θέλεις να γράψεις με έναν ρηματικό τύπο π.χ. ότι «οι φαντάροι προχωρούσαν έρποντας». Τι θα σου έρθει πιο φυσικό να γράψεις;

(α) Οι φαντάροι *έρπονταν (να βράσω τους άχρηστους αρχαίους τύπους σας!)
(β) Οι φαντάροι είρπ.../έρπ.... μπα, τίποτε με το έρπω, υπάρχει μόνο στον ενεστώτα στη νέα ελληνική, μας το λένε και τα λεξικά
(γ) Οι φαντάροι σέρνονταν σαν τα φίδια / οι φαντάροι φιδοσέρνονταν (αν έχεις και λίγη ποιητική φλέβα)
(δ) Οι φαντάροι προχωρούσαν έρποντας (δεν έχει μονολεκτικό, λέμε)


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού διαπίστωσα ότι και στο LSJ δεν αναφέρεται τύπος *έρπομαι, σκέφτηκα να ψάξω λίγο στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, όπου με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, βρήκα τρία (όλα κι όλα) πραγματικά ευρήματα από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα (τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψευδοευρήματα, όπως π.χ. ένα από τα _Άτακτα_ του Κοραή, και προέρχονται από παρανάγνωση του _τέρπομαι_). Ένα γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό του 1837, μια γραμματική (του Λιβαδά) του 1848, μια ποιητική συλλογή του 1849.
> 
> Αμελητέος αριθμός, που θα έλεγε και μια ψυχή. Πόθεν λοιπόν όλα τα *έρπεται που βρήκε η Αλεξάνδρα;
> 
> ...



Mα, κι αυτό το κρητικό που βρήκες και δεν ανοίγει, ολοφάνερα είναι "τέρπομαι", αφού δίνεται σε ερμήνευμα του ορέγομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

sarant said:


> Mα, κι αυτό το κρητικό που βρήκες και δεν ανοίγει, ολοφάνερα είναι "τέρπομαι", αφού δίνεται σε ερμήνευμα του ορέγομαι.


Μα το γράφω, ότι έτσι φαίνεται, απλώς σκέφτηκα (κυρίως λόγω της χρήσης των εισαγωγικών) μήπως έχει υπάρξει κάποια παραφθορά, οπότε, αν σε κάποια αυτιά είναι οικείο το *έρπομαι, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και αλλού. Τραβηγμένο είναι, το είπα εξαρχής.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2013)

Υπάρχουν κι ελάχιστα ευρήματα για το _σέρπομαι _(στο ενεστωτικό γ' εν. _σέρπεται _και στο γ' πληθ. _σέρπονται_) από τον διαλεκτικό τύπο _σέρπω _"έρπω".


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2013)

Ελάχιστα αλλά βαριά, Σικελιανός και Καρούζος. Το σέρπω έχει περισσότερα, πάντοτε ποιητικά-λογοτεχνικά.


----------



## Pericles (May 15, 2013)

Όταν πήγαινα Λύκειο, το _έρπομαι _είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα φεγγάρι ως κοροϊδευτική έκφραση για αυτοκίνητα που δεν πάνε γρήγορα. Εφήμερη μόδα μεταξύ των αυτοκινητόφιλων αγοριών (εκείνων που μπορούν να τσακώνονται για όσες ώρες κρατάει ο καφές του Λέντζου χωρισμένοι σε φιλογερμανούς και φιλοϊταλούς ή φιλοϊάπωνες). Δεν ξέρω αν λεγόταν και εκτός της παρέας μου.

Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι το _έρπινγκ _του στρατού δείχνει ότι ακόμα και μεταξύ των λαϊκότερων ομιλητών, πλην των ανωτέρω, το ρήμα είναι γνωστό ως ενεργητικό.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι το _έρπινγκ _του στρατού δείχνει ότι ακόμα και μεταξύ των λαϊκότερων ομιλητών, πλην των ανωτέρω, το ρήμα είναι γνωστό ως ενεργητικό.



Είδαν το *έρπινγκ* οι Εγγλέζοι και φτιάξανε κι αυτοί το *herping*  :

*Herping* is the act of searching for amphibians or reptiles. The term, often used by professional and amateur herpetologists, comes from the word "herp", which comes from the same Greek root as _herpetology_, _herpet_-, meaning "creeping". The term _herp_ is a shorthand used to refer to the two classes of ectothermic tetrapods (i.e., amphibians and reptiles).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herping


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2013)

...
Καλά, τα εις -ινγκ του στρατού είναι προγεφύρωμα μεταξύ απαρέμφατου ενεργητικής και γερούνδιου. Έρπειν > έρπινγκ κατά το πάρκινγκ κλπ.

Φύλλινγκ, όλο με πάν' για φύλλινγκ,
θέλω να ξεχάσω αυτό το φίλινγκ στα στρατά
Έρπινγκ, με στείλανε για γόπινγκ
θέλω να ξεχάσω και το τσάπινγκ στα στρατά

Σκουπίδινγκ, αξέχαστο έχεις μείνει
ποτέ μου ας μη σε γνώριζα
Μα δε θα ξαναρθείς
χα χα
Φίλλινγκ, ωχ, ωχ, ωχ, καλλιόπινγκ
Ωχ, ωχ, θεριοπαλεύω με κοντάρι αγκαλιά


Ηerping? What about _his_ping, then? And _his_pes?


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Ξέχασες το πύλινγκ (peeling).


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2013)

...
Σωστός. Στην επόμενη στροφή, στην αποστροφή του μαγειρείονινγκ, μαζί με το καρότινγκ, το γκοτζίλινγκ και το φασολάδειν.

Πύλινγκ; Όχι πίλινγκ; Ή εκείνο είναι το χημικό μόνο;
Το πύλινγκ νόμιζα ότι είναι σκοπιά στην πύλη, πφυλάττειν.


----------

